# Issues with my tetra



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My tetra is one of those neon skirted tetras. It's yellow, but one side of its face has turned orange and looks swollen.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/null_zps548262f2.jpg

Is it a fungus or injury?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

could you give us a picture?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I did, it's the link
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/null_zps548262f2.jpg


----------

